# lathe tools



## Punkin (May 21, 2015)

What's the best brand of lathe tools for the money...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 21, 2015)

Woodtick tools from @woodtickgreg 

Can't beat em IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Punkin (May 21, 2015)

How do you purchase these lathe tools


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 21, 2015)

Since I tagged Greg, he will see this and can direct you to his thread where he's got them for sale.


----------



## Punkin (May 21, 2015)

Thank you for you time


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2015)

I have everything from Sorby to handmade....I prefer tools with a hardness rating of at least RC60 this way it will hold a good edge and not be too brittle which would make it harder to resharpen. So, when you buy check out the hardness rating, judging chisels by the price is not always the best way to go.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2015)

All of my tools are hardened carbide insert, don't get much harder than that. @Punkin all my tools are listed in the classifieds, check em out.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2015)

hardened carbide are great tools, not knocking them I have several, but if you do not have the proper sharpening skills for them you end up getting more bits to install....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2015)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> hardened carbide are great tools, not knocking them I have several, but if you do not have the proper sharpening skills for them you end up getting more bits to install....


Pretty simple to sharpen really, and sharpening is something that has to be done with any tool and a skill that needs to be learned. Sharpening carbide inserts is about as easy as can be, just lay the insert upside down and flat on a fine diamond hone, rub with one finger in a circular motion for a few seconds and voila, sharp. A credit card diamond hone will work just fine, and they are not expensive. it really is that easy. I get many sharpenings out of a insert before they have to be replaced, and then they are only $10 bucks or so for a replacement, cheap. I use both traditional tools and carbide insert, mostly carbide insert because I don't have to spend a ton of time sharpening, just go to work and turn. I can turn several items and not sharpen with carbide, try that with traditional tools, lol. They are way safer for a beginner too, imo, just hold the tool flat and keep the rest close to the work and catches are minimal if at all. Catches scare the crap out of anyone let alone a beginner. But that's just me, I started with traditional tools and switched to carbide, most folks go the other way. 
Sorry for the long post but most people are miss informed about carbide inserts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2015)

Punkin said:


> How do you purchase these lathe tools





woodtickgreg said:


> All of my tools are hardened carbide insert, don't get much harder than that. @Punkin all my tools are listed in the classifieds, check em out.



http://woodbarter.com/threads/1-2-f...ert-finishing-chisel.12982/page-2#post-266870
Last post says 3 left....


----------



## ghost1066 (May 28, 2015)

I started with a set of 1970s era Craftsman tools and still use them. I bought a bowl gouge from Penn State, hated that till I changed the grind and I have two sets (large and small) of carbide made by a member that I used heavily when I first got them. I now use a mix of both usually the carbides for the grunt work of roughing or hogging out a bowl then switch to traditional to finish. I have gone back to more traditional tools but carbides will always have uses in my shop. 

I have found the larger carbides for as little as $5-$6 on fee bay the smaller ones are around $10. I have to say a good sharp carbide is fun to use.


----------

